# Raised planter box



## doletorts (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey i was wondering if i could use raised planter boxes for my indoor and outdoor enclosures. For the indoor one i would get the kind that have the bottom piece of wood. For the outdoor one i would get a rather tall one with no bottom, and i would put it far enough into the ground so it cant burrow out but it would still be tall enough above the ground so he cant escape. I would put some kind of chicken wire over both, attached to a wood frame with hinges for easy access, and security. Would this work, because i don't want to have to spend alot of money on supplies to build one, or on a store bought tortoise enclosure. 

PS: i would waterproof the wood some how.


----------



## bigred (Aug 11, 2013)

doletorts said:


> Hey i was wondering if i could use raised planter boxes for my indoor and outdoor enclosures. For the indoor one i would get the kind that have the bottom piece of wood. For the outdoor one i would get a rather tall one with no bottom, and i would put it far enough into the ground so it cant burrow out but it would still be tall enough above the ground so he cant escape. I would put some kind of chicken wire over both, attached to a wood frame with hinges for easy access, and security. Would this work, because i don't want to have to spend alot of money on supplies to build one, or on a store bought tortoise enclosure.
> 
> PS: i would waterproof the wood some how.



Im sure you can make it work, what kind of tortoise and how big is he. Some tortoises can dig right out the bottom


----------



## doletorts (Aug 11, 2013)

I don't have one yet. Im getting one soon, but a greek about 6 inches


----------



## lynnedit (Aug 11, 2013)

Yes, you can use a raised bed, if it is large enough. Which, of course, depends on the type of tortoise or turtle.

Outside, you can just plop it on the ground, if it is at least 24" high. To be really secure, you can line the bottom with plastic garden fencing. Then 2-3" of gravel for drainage, then 12" of garden or untreated soil. You will still have 10-12" of clearance to the top.

A frame lid with hardware mesh is the most secure (more so than chicken wire), depending on what predators you have in your area.


----------



## doletorts (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks for that advice


On the wire and the substrate. Would u use one with no bottom for outside or one with a bottom?


----------



## bigred (Aug 11, 2013)

doletorts said:


> Thanks for that advice
> 
> 
> On the wire and the substrate. Would u use one with no bottom for outside or one with a bottom?





I have used one with no bottom for years with wire mesh over the top. If you want to be extra safe you can put a bottom on it. Dogs or racoons can get in one with no bottom pretty easy


----------



## lynnedit (Aug 11, 2013)

No solid bottom for sure. For some extra security, flip the raised bed over, staple some plastic garden fencing to it (sometimes metal wire underground can rust). Then flip it back over, add the gravel (for drainage, but not essential), then the soil.
Set your hinged lid up, and decorate!
8'x4' would be a nice size, depending on the age of the tortoise.


----------



## doletorts (Aug 11, 2013)

So a solid bottom?


----------



## Tyrtle (Aug 12, 2013)

Yes, that's what I have for our Russian. I completely agree you need a lid. I lost one Russian from this enclosure last year and the other one escaped a few days ago because I had one side uncovered. I made changes to it and now have it fully covered.







I don't have a bottom on this. I did dig down to bury it in the ground some. And the dirt here is clay, so as soon as you get through the good dirt I put inside, it's solid clay.


----------



## doletorts (Aug 12, 2013)

Ok. Thank you ill start looking for some


----------



## Tyrtle (Aug 12, 2013)

Here is another pic


----------



## doletorts (Aug 12, 2013)

It looks nice. How big is your box


----------



## Tyrtle (Aug 12, 2013)

I think it's 6' x 3'.


----------



## doletorts (Aug 12, 2013)

Cool. I like it


----------

